# How many people "Garden" as well?



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be completely honest here. I like aquarium plants becaues they are the only plants that I never have to remember to water. If it were a crime to kill house plants, I'd be on death row as a cerial killer. I like having house plants I'm just to irresponsible and lack the time and energy.

But am just curious as if anyone has an all around green thumb or just an aquatic one.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

my wife and i love our garden. not garden as in veggies, but we have (IMO) a beautiful yard and landscape. we love watching things grow and change. all our plants we get very small. even have ground cover that we got for free cause there was only one leaf, and the rest was dead. now its our favorite cover and we use it everywhere. the largest plant of the cover was that one dead leaf. 

i do aquaria because its amazing to watch plants grow "under" water! its not something you see every day....well we do.  my wife i think secretly likes it too, i've caught her just sitting and looking at everything. its my tank, but i do what she says for aquascape and fish.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh, yes. Indeed, I haven't been on quite as much lately as I'm spending my Spring in the yard .


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I have tried gardening as well as houseplants... little to no success, possibly due to the fact that I could never remember to water them... with aquatic plants- problem solved!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well, unfortunately with my apartment, I have no front or back yard or even porch...so all my other plants are potted indoor plants. but they do quite well.

I have done some emersed growth farming before at my parent's house.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Our house was purchased recently and there was only, what you can call the complementary land scape in the front yard. Little by little we are planting trees and redoing the flower beds as well as hanging plants where possible; We hope to start soon the pond and a small green house as well. I don't mind spending hours working, digging, replanting ,removing weeds etc. as long as I don't have to cut the grass! for that I do pay I can't stand it! as soon as it looks decent I will upload pictures it may not be National Geographic material but I will do my darn best to make it look nice.
Luis


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yes.... I have a house full of terrestrial plants, a large veggie garden and lots of flowers and shrubs outside.
Like Cindy, with spring here, I've been out getting dirt under my nails and enjoying every minute of it. 

I can a lot of the veggies, so we can eat our own homegrown stuff year round. And of course those first new red baby potatoes and having fresh stuff out of the garden is pure bliss.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I have over 50 house plants along with a handful of container gardens that I frequent on a dailey basis. All these I did before I got into Aquatic Plants. I must though my garden and houseplants have never been better since I water them with my Aquarium water changes.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

I would love to have a garden but unfortunately I live in an apartment. Someday I will own a home and I will have a garden and an outdoor pond.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thats cool guys. I would love to have a nack for gardening. I love to look at nice gardens. If I ever get rich (lottery) I would have a nice japanese garden at my house. Probably with a moat <---- LOL filled with koi's. I can landscape and arrangre plants descent. Its the actual keeping them, alive part I have trouhble with. Definitly with Raven Wilde, not having to water my aquarium plants is key. If only I knew anything at all about plumbing Id make one of those automatic spray thingies that grocery stores have. Also having an apartment rules out anything but house plants.

OOOh pictures Navarro. I like looking at gardens and landscapes. Anyone else want to post? Were all friends here it need not be National Geographic. I'd be happy to see, as I'm sure others would too. Its spring it would be kind of neat if we kept this thread going and posted progress shots almost like a journal.


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 30, 2006)

Living in the steamy south affords me the the luxury of all the tropical things you can imagine. Orchids, bromeliads, gesneriads....begonias. I love them all. My outside walls just drip with epiphytes. I just wish I had knowledge of aquatic hybrids.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

The amount of gardening I do typically just depends on how I feel at the start of spring. Right now the only things I'm really growing are cacti.


----------



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm a golf coarse superintendent so I spend everyday of the season at work taking care of 140 acres of grass. Most other superintendents don't give a crap about their home yards because they spend all day everyday looking at grass. Myself on the other hand I enjoy taking care of my yard and landscape because I do it for myself and my own relaxation and not for anyone else. The same reason why I enjoy my tank so much espically during the winter.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I love my lawn also. 1 acre to cut and happy to do it. I also keep a small veggie garden in front of the house only a small strip 2 feet by 10 feet approx with a few veggies.
This year i had a brainstorm. I live on a long country road and there is a big ditch in front of my house.This year I'm gonna plant a bunch of wildflowers along the road side and see how they do. Better than both spraying and looking at a bunch of weeds. I also saw something really cool on the waterfront along a local canal. People planted sunflowers in the holes in thier steel breakwalls last year. I think it really cleans the place up.


----------



## Jchillin (Apr 12, 2006)

My wife has been into gardening since I met her. She even goes so far as to have these "Planting parties" were guests trade seeds, bulbs and saplings. Of course, I stood on the sidelines making every attempt to ignore this activity.

When I started the planted tank, you can just imagine the looks I got but all is fair in love and marriage and now I help with the terra garden and she helps me with the aqua garden...win, win if you ask me.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL! I come from generations of gardeners, outdoor, indoor, in tanks or anywhere. The outdoors needs work (gardens always do), but so do the houseplants and the tanks. 

My hardy bananas are sprouting (a bit early), the foxtails (Eremurus) are huge, and the Iris are well budded. I'm running late on dead-heading the daffodils, but that is not a rare thing either.

Lawns? Those belong on golf courses, don't they?


----------

